# 26" BMX Cruiser, anyone?



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been busy lately, and picked up a ton of new bikes, like an old aluminum Supercaliber, an old Apex, a Mt. Fuji, and that SR Explorer that I thought was interesting (but nobody else did... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=299156&highlight=explorer

I also just picked up a 24" Kastan cruiser, and this- a S&S 26" BMX Cruiser. It's got a looptail frame, gold ano parts (that are pretty faded), and it's all original, as far as I can tell, except for the seat and tires, which I switched. It's smooth, and super fun to ride. I plan on using it tonight for Bars on Bikes. Here are some photos:

Before:









After:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Suweeet!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 16, 2007)

That's awsome. I love the BMX stuff.

Doug


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Wawaweewa!!!


----------



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

The old BMX stuff is fantastic. Here's a 1979ish OM flyer I built up a few years back using mostly NOS parts.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

MAN!You guys are killin me


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Nice.*

Sweet! Here is my 81 GT 26 I am working on. I call it Frankenstien, since it was repaired back in the day, and somebody kept welding mods on it. I cut of some crooked canti posts and some crazy braces in the middle. CBR stem, GT cruiser bars, Son Lite Turbo hubs.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

BMX guys - diggin the bikes! I am building up an early 80s Fat Chance trials bikes. From the catalog, it seems that the bike was built with a Suntour seat collar.

Is there a standard size for a BMX/cruiser seat collar?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, since we're posting our Cruzers, here's my Firemans Texas Cruzer. This is my favorite bike I've ever had.










Doug


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I am going to buy one of those one day(Firemans Cruzer),i will have to get it imported into the UK. I love those bikes .....


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

There should be a gallery for these bikes on MTBR,they are as classic as they come!


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

bushpig said:


> BMX guys - diggin the bikes! I am building up an early 80s Fat Chance trials bikes. From the catalog, it seems that the bike was built with a Suntour seat collar.
> 
> Is there a standard size for a BMX/cruiser seat collar?


Yeah, the standard size.  Actually 7/8"


----------



## KeepTheRubberSideDown (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice bike. Clean restoration.


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

yoginasser said:


> There should be a gallery for these bikes on MTBR,they are as classic as they come!


There are galleries for them on BMX sites.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

The original single speeds. I definately have one of those on my wish list, I just havent got to it yet.


----------



## moosegoosenick (Mar 5, 2007)

My Champion 26"








My Powerlite 3 bar 26".








My 26" S&S Cruiser.








One of my 3 Mongoose Kos Kruisers. The other 2 are being re-worked.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

moosegoosenick said:


> My 26" S&S Cruiser.


Nice bikes man! I'd love to know more about the S&S cruisers... I never new they even existed until I picked this one up the the thrift store ($13 bucks, yee haw). Our down tubes are different, I wonder what models they are, or year. Here are more photos of mine... and I might have to throw up my A'Ha...


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

D_Man said:


> The old BMX stuff is fantastic. Here's a 1979ish OM flyer I built up a few years back using mostly NOS parts.


You have to love the Ye Olde OMs. Looks great.

I have my old 80's Mongoose in the survivor category now. 
Still in good condition but needs clean up.

.. Sigh ..:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I really hope I don't get into 26" BMX/Cruisers...those bikes are looking ace.


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

*Ooh so nice!*

Wow, looking at these bikes always reminds me as a kid in the late 70's and 80's thumbing through BMX Action Magazine and going down to the LBS wishing for one of those bikes. Lots of nice bikes here! Though it does make me feel old now! :cryin:


----------



## GinSonic (Jun 13, 2007)

djmuff said:


> ..... Here are more photos of mine... and I might have to throw up my A'Ha.....


Yeah! Yeah! Post pics of your A'Ha!

I wonder why my close up pics look so out of focus. Yours are so crystal clear. What's your secret to such precision close up pics on bikes?
G.


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vintage BMX.Com*

Love that looptail OM Flyer. :thumbsup:

I've been spending waaay too much time lately over atVintageBMX.Com


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> Yeah, the standard size.  Actually 7/8"


Is 7/8" the seat post size or the seat tube size? Should the collar be a 1" to fit a 1" seat tube or does the collar size reflect the seat post size? There always seems to be different methods to sizing collars - like quill type stems seem to be both 7/8" (actual size of quill) and 1" (size of steerer tube).


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

There seems to be 2 similar threads going on Cruisers....Enjoy...


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

D_Man said:


> The old BMX stuff is fantastic. Here's a 1979ish OM flyer I built up a few years back using mostly NOS parts.


That's Rad!


----------



## elma (Sep 6, 2004)

Heres the french take on this subject.

Sunn bmix absoloutley great bike for cruising on.

Totally upgraded from standard.

Full shimano DX bmx groupset.

Kona 3 piece cranks 

and a few other assorted goodies.

iain


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Welsh Dave said:


> Love that looptail OM Flyer. :thumbsup:
> 
> I've been spending waaay too much time lately over atVintageBMX.Com


Try osbmx.com


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

GinSonic said:


> Yeah! Yeah! Post pics of your A'Ha!
> 
> I wonder why my close up pics look so out of focus. Yours are so crystal clear. What's your secret to such precision close up pics on bikes?
> G.


I'm selling my A'Ha, unfortunately, so I don't think I can post pics. And the secret to close up photos is the macro button on my Canon- I think most modern digital cameras have that feature.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Pay the $2 to list in in the classifieds, then post the pics. I will have to try that macro button.


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

*2008 O.M. Flyer*



Fatmikeynyc said:


> There seems to be 2 similar threads going on Cruisers....Enjoy...


Niiiice O.M. Flyer there, _*Fatmike*_

Rumours on the Vintage BMX forum suggest the 2008 O.M. Flyer (possible release late summer 07) is going to have a strong retro look:

Looptail (Yay!);
Candy red;
Gold anodized rims etc.

Sounds lovely. I have a feeling my '95 Humu might have some competition as the "_pub bike_" of choice.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

That would follow suit with the PK Ripper Looptail and the Looptail Quadangle that they just released.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Welsh Dave said:


> Niiiice O.M. Flyer there, _*Fatmike*_
> 
> Rumours on the Vintage BMX forum suggest the 2008 O.M. Flyer (possible release late summer 07) is going to have a strong retro look:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment...The "new" SE Racing is doing some cool things by bringing back current modern day versions of some retro BMX classic bikes, it would be awesome if more MTB companies could (or would) do the same with some of our favorite Retro Classic MTB Bikes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

*Those retro SE Racing looptails*



ScottyMTB said:


> That would follow suit with the PK Ripper Looptail and the Looptail Quadangle that they just released.


Yeah. Posting over on Vintage BMX, Todd Lyons of SE racing stated that the 2008 line-up was going to be killer... but wasn't giving any info on what any future "_retro_" projects might look like.

Except for the 08 O.M. Flyer, which will (allegedly) lose the rear mech hanger, gear cable guides and longer suspension-corrected Landing Gear fork that the 07 version had. Back to a simpler, single-speed only cruiser setup.

I _expect _it will also have updates like threadless headset and V-brake mounts. Not sure if it will have old-school race geometry or not.

DM


----------



## elma (Sep 6, 2004)

now with added pic.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is my ex-AHa... sold it on ebay about a month ago. Definitely going to miss it, but I have a ton of bikes, and three cruisers already. I felt bad about this just hanging at the bike shop, so I let it go. But I saved the photos! Just like I do with my ex-girlfriends! Wait, I didn't mean to type that.


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

My 26" Panda


----------



## MrMook (Apr 20, 2006)

D_Man said:


> The old BMX stuff is fantastic.


Those dropouts look familiar. I think the bike I raced as a kid was a BMX. I never knew that was the brand, even though it said it on the headtube, I figured it was just a generic sticker about the sport. 

Any info on this brand? What years were they in production?

-MrMook


----------



## scott murray (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Bushpig, Please show us some images of your fat chance trials bike please, where can I get info and pictures? I found an image of an 85 spec sheet on one but can't find anything else. Thanks Scott


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Here is an NOS frame I have, 85 I think









And a complete bike with Cook Bros fork and DK bar/stem









Pardon the junk pics.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Even a "moron" can see how cool those are, didn't know you had them. Thanx for sharing.

Are you safe from Irene? Be careful back there..

..


bushpig said:


> Here is an NOS frame I have, 85 I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

From where I sit, Irene is just a lot of rain and closed restaurants and shops. The lower lying areas have more concerns. Still, to be safe, I have all my bikes elevated!

These are neat bikes. Note that they don't have provision for rear brakes. They are designed to work witha rear drum.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

BP, cool stuff....did the black frame come from Skye in LaJolla? 


Steve


----------



## scott murray (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Bushpig, THANKS for the pictures, Those are so sweet, Damn I want one of these bikes, Where can I get more info and pictures pertaining to them, So tell me about this rear brake setup, a sturmey -archer drum brake? Need more pictures and info on these sweet bikes, Someone please help!! Scott


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Here is an NOS frame I have, 85 I think
> 
> And a complete bike with Cook Bros fork and DK bar/stem
> 
> Pardon the junk pics.


Somewhat among the same lines, I had track ends put on an old Team Comp to make a Fat Cruiser.


----------



## scott murray (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey mainlyfats, Looks nice, clean and simple, I've got two raleigh edge's that I'm converting into single speeds, Clean and simple like bikes were meant to be. Scott


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I love those old BMX cruisers. Age wise, I missed the whole BMX scene. Seeing these bikes just makes me want another bike to put in my already full garage.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

yip I should do a winter tear down/powder coat and polish on my king sting,

I had a 24 inch kids mountain bike show up in my garage with a trashed fork,

That got me thinking about building a single speed woods bike with a 26 front & a 24 rear
Then i wanted disc brakes, now i am thinking about building up one of these:
BLOODLINE ARCHETYPE BMX 24" BLACK FRAME AND FORK | eBay


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

My retro Hunter's had a few changes since it last made an appearance in the Cruiser Thread. Love this bike so much.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

One of ours...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I miss the cruiser thread. Hasn't made a good appearance in a while......


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Mongoose rereleases the Koz Kruiser! Took that pic at this years Eurobike trade show. Won't be avaiable in Europe, but I talked into the marketing guys to sell the sample bike to me after show season is done later this year. Working in the same buisness has it's advantages 

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

What really makes the KOS is the bars, and these repro's have some cheap bar from a Wal-Mart special on them, it kills the bike for me at least. And they're only making 40 to start? Seems like a small number.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*Part of my BMX cruiser collection*


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

These 2 bmx bikes are more mid-school than vintage, but they are pretty sweet.

One is a modified 24/26" Haro Backtrail and the other is a modified custom 24" cruiser with 26/27.5" wheels. Check out the Redline Flight cranks on the big bike. I drilled the spider to a 74mm bcd. The drivetrain is 28x11-40, eight speed.

Found this thread randomly and it's a great one. Let's see some other cool vintage bmx cruisers!


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

How could I resist...
Scot OM Breithaupt himself commenting on this build from an earlier pic...GT cruiser bars were always my favorite but NOT his!

_Nice lookin' dog.. and nice OM Flyer too!

I must make a few comments tho.. If I see this bike on display with those GT bars, I am bringing my hacksaw!! ... and those AME Grips are on the wrong bike dude.. We ONLY ran Oakleys and later ATI's..

Never ran Skyway pads.. I ran Scott /Mathauser's finned wonders in the early days and then Kool Stops/Van's shoe style..

The Tires will do, but stock came with Comp III's as I am sure u know.. Other than that.. GREAT restore bud... BUT GET RID OF THE GT BARS PLEASE!!!

C-Ya.._

OM


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

You BMX guys are.....how do I put this kindly.....um.....passionate.


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

Fake BMX cruiser/commuter anyone?
Curbside frame and you know the rest....


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

elvez, what is that front brake ? 

Can anyone suggest a good front brake for my 24" cruiser ? The fork does not have brake posts, but there is a hole at the top of the fork crown.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

phoenixbikes said:


> Can anyone suggest a good front brake for my 24" cruiser ? The fork does not have brake posts, but there is a hole at the top of the fork crown.


In no way would I ever call this a "good front brake" but it will fit. 
Odyssey 1999 Brake Kit at Danscomp
I put one on a 24" cruiser I have collecting dust in my basement.


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

oldschoolcolo said:


>


Sweet group......nice Hutch, Pro Raider?

I sold off my last bike from when I stopped racing in the late 1980s, a 1988 Free Agent Limo, sold a Diamond Back Harry Leary and still have a Diamond Back Super Streak frame from 1984 as it was my first "real" bike.

Good to see the classic BMX stuff occasionally, I still peruse the sites and have contemplated pulling the trigger on a Pro Star I saw for sale......it was the ultimate back then, still remember they were $629 at Frankford BMX back in like 1983........

Memories.....


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

This one is fun to ride.....










Steve


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice call on the old school Redline Flights.....we're they called something like Flight 401s or something.....the Free Agent I sold a couple years ago had 1988 GT Power Series cranks that would make some modern Downhill cranks blush for stoutness........

Brakes with the single hole forks.....vintage Dia Comp Mx 1000 would fit the bill along with the Odesseys.......like the previous poster mentioned......those brake designs were more for scrubing speed and squealing more than actual stopping.....


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Got a few of mine here..I realized I don't have pics of my mess in total. Cooks, My coaster brake off road bike I believe to be a monarch, Mongoose two-four, gary little john and a Genuine Article that belongs to a friend.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

81 King Sting


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

Gettin' good up in here!

Original OM Flyer, "NoMorea" re-pop & New School Texas Fireman Cruzer.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

the nomera is that a trb bike or?


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

rev106 said:


> the nomera is that a trb bike or?


Assuming trb is tribute...then yes. Very low run...only 25 or so of the 26" Nomura tribute frames built, called "No-more-a" because the originals are so scarce and were very prone to breaking. As I recall the frames were produced by Supercross BMX.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Man, those are some sweet cruizers for sure... But till I get one of my own I have been forced to cruize around town on my 1980 Huffy Pro Thunder I did do a little bit of customizing to it but still have all of the original parts...
I actually remember crying when I got one of these for Christmas instead of the Mongoose I wanted...


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Actually I was thinking a True Radius Bending bike that was the place where the tubing came from to make nomura bikes, they still knock off a few here and there so I'm told.


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

rev106 said:


> Actually I was thinking a True Radius Bending bike that was the place where the tubing came from to make nomura bikes, they still knock off a few here and there so I'm told.


Wow, that's news to me...I just checked a few out on the web...very interesting. The rear drops on the TRB's seem to all be hooded and mine was flat stock. Although the low production #'s mentioned here sound like a similar run.

True Radius Bending - BMXmuseum.com

I'm not 100% sure Supercross built mine but there appears to be some subtle differences...


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw a mess of them at the last Santa Barbara cruiser run, I guess they can still be had.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

River19 said:


> Nice call on the old school Redline Flights.....we're they called something like Flight 401s or something.....the Free Agent I sold a couple years ago had 1988 GT Power Series cranks that would make some modern Downhill cranks blush for stoutness........
> 
> Brakes with the single hole forks.....vintage Dia Comp Mx 1000 would fit the bill along with the Odysseys.......like the previous poster mentioned......those brake designs were more for scrubing speed and squealing more than actual stopping.....


Ya, those Redline Flight cranks are stiff as hell. It took some patience to make them work on the 24 to b6 conversion but they are sweet.


----------



## adcolgrz (Dec 7, 2012)

nice one, i have got one of this !


----------



## Just The Tip (Sep 27, 2009)

no-more-a was super cross

they did a run of those, 
26" gjs 
and 26" fmf flyers (2 batches. 1st batch had inferior welds and had to be returned. 2nd batch were much better but limited to less than 10 i think)

the no-more-a's and fmf flyers use the om flyer geometry and the gjs ones used the same geometery of the famous 20" gjs frames upscaled to 26" proportions


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

tductape said:


> I miss the cruiser thread. Hasn't made a good appearance in a while......


Me too.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's my bike for the next Coaster Brake challenge, a cruiser/coaster off road rig.


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

What seat post is that? I have a 26" SE Quad and cannot get a layback post that works.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

sonett iii said:


> What seat post is that? I have a 26" SE Quad and cannot get a layback post that works.


I'm betting that he made it himself, but won't respond because its against forum rules to make commercial posts.

But hey, you should check out Genuine Bicycles web site some day.... for the soap box derby info., of course.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

It's homemade, a piece of frame remnant and some stubby seat post. Mitered the tube, a little MIG action and a seat post was born. I don't have any more cut-offs long enough to do it again and being that the frame tubes are 4 bucks a foot, we'll wait to make some more...


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you gentleman!


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Any insight or pictures of 27" BMX cruisers? Right now I am in the process of single speeding a 80s Schwinn Le Tour and I really want to put some BMX bars on it.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Here is an S&S Newport that I bought about 6 months ago. Don Cook welded a der hanger onto the frame in the early 80's in Crested Butte and built it up geared for a friend.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet rig!


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

My King Sting:


.....:::: Schwinn Sidewinder.


Nother: TRUE BMX


----------

